# What's the difference between "Czech" and "Slovak" dogs?



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Are these two distinct lines? Any info on the similarities or differences would be appreciated.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Czechoslovakia split in 1992 into the Czech Republic and Slovakia. I consider them to be the same lines (as much as American lines are similar, or German lines).
I can think of a few people on this board with more knowledge, so maybe they will speak up.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what mary said^^^ as in my Masi monster)

Her mom was imported from Slovakia, so technically she is part slovakian, but from what I understand, the lines are basically czech, so same thing..


----------



## czech gsd (Feb 26, 2010)

basically the same.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok thank you


----------

